# Quick Question--long story...



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,
I have been reading this forum for years now always hoping that there would be some time in my life for quilting. Well now is that time. 23 years ago, I purchased the book Biblical Blocks Sampler Series by Rosemary Makhan. I just love the pattern. 10 years ago, I purchased the fabric and started on the Tree of Life Central Medallion. Yesterday, I completed the medallion. And it doesn't look too bad, if I say so myself. So, all excited and determined to complete this project--I started on the first sampler book called Jacob's ladder. Here is the question: the pictures indicate that the block's finished size is 9 inches. Does that mean --after I finish constructing the block that I trim it to 9 inches----OR after the block is pieced into the quilt it should be 9 inches. Should I have trimmed to 9.5 inches? My reality was that my block was not even 9.5 inches after sewing all of those little pieces together, but now I think that I might have done this wrong. I would love to post some pictures, but I am not sure how to do that yet. 

Thanks for any help you can give me. Also if you google Rosemary Makhan and the name of the book, you will see the quilt that I am attempting.

Chris


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

If it says it is 9" FINISHED, that means the size it will be when you have sewn the block into the quilt top. It should measure 9.5" unfinished.

It if is a scant 9.5", you can still use it. If it is 9" now before sewing into the quilt top, it won't work. 

It is worth the effort to piece a new block if the old one isn't correct. I had to do that yesterday for a quilt I'm piecing and I'm glad I did. The 2nd block is so much better than the first block.


----------



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, that is what I thought. I will redo the square later today. So....what do you think of making the little blocks big to begin with (I'm talking 1/8 inch bigger all around) and then cutting each down to size? 

I KNOW this is a stupid question, but...
When I purchased the fabric--10 years ago, I am sure that I purchased the amount of each print plus probably another 1/4 yard. I meant for this to be a learning experience. I see that this block didn't really take up that much fabric, but is there some way of knowing--or some sign post along the way--that will be a clear indication that I won't have enough? I guess I am asking HOW much should I worry about conserving every little scrap piece? Besides these crazy boarder miters, worring about running out of fabric is my second 'major' concern. Not to mention that, as I am now working on this quilt, the fact that I did not purchase the backing fabric at the time was a really stupid move. 

One way or another--no matter how many decades go by--I will finish this quilt. Thanks again for answering my question--it is the confirmation of what I think I knew anyway. Well--off for another busy day--and hopefully some quiet time tonight to rebuild the block.

Chris.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't know of any way to tell if I'm going to run out of fabric before over half the top is pieced. What you might want to do is find a coordinating fabric for the main colour and incorporate it into the design from the very beginning. That way if you run short you won't have to change to a new fabric towards the end.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

The ? about making the blocks bigger and trimming down-cutting off the points/pattern is a concern if you do that.

As far as enough fabric, you shouldn't worry about that too much. Most patterns have added a bit extra in to allow for "oops's".

Don't beat yourself up for not buying backing. There are plenty of different backings available, along with countless amounts of fabric that can be pieced to make your backing. You will find something that will work when you're ready for it.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

If your block wasn't 9.5 inches when you were finished piecing, you may not have been sure to have a quarter inch seam allowance when you were piecing. Even if you were slightly off on each piece, that adds up and affects the final block. See if you can take it apart and do it over. Don't worry about not buying backing fabric at the time. I never buy backing fabric until I'm done with the top. There are a lot of choices for backing fabric but I usually go with muslin.


----------



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, the quilt top is finally finished. This is my first quilt and it has been 15 weeks of love, sweat and tears (of joy) in working on this project. The blocks were all challenging. The Hosanna one in particular was very difficult--no, impossible to do with the pattern pieces that were included in the pattern. After 5 attempts, I finally did a lot of you tube watching to learn to do paper piecing to make this block. Then came all of the applique. It took over 4 weeks for me to complete the boarder! But now, it is finished and ready to go to a long arm quilter. 

I've tried to attach some pictures..I don't know if it will work. But bottom line, I appreciate the help and direction that I received when I first posted this and I just wanted to show you the finished project. 

Thank you!

Chris :goodjob:


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh my wow! Beautiful!


----------



## MamaTiger (Jun 11, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful! Can't believe it's your first!


----------



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you so much! I have always wanted to learn to quilt.  Back in the 70's I was able to take a class from Eleanor Burns when she first wrote the Log Cabin Quilt in a Day. I admit that I tried, but the rip to strip method made me crazy and what ever I had finished then was quickly tossed into the trash. My mom then took up the passion and she did so many beautiful quilts, but alas, I was off to college, career and then started a family--so sewing, in general was put on hold. Back in 93 when I bought this book by R. Mahkan, my Mom thought that I was crazy. But I really wanted to learn how to piece the blocks. I spent many hours just reading the book over the years. Finally in about 2005? I finally bought the fabric for this project. And I started--I completed as far as the inner medallion. Then came those crazy mitered boarders and I stopped working on it. Finally this winter I decided to do this no matter what! And it truly is my first quilt ever. The really funny part to all of this is that I wanted to learn to quilt. I have learned to piece blocks and applique. I know my limits and I can't quilt this size of a project under my machine. So off to the long arm quilter it is going. It is all ok though, I have several smaller (baby quilt size and table runners) the I will learn to quilt on. For right now, I am happy, smiling, and content with the outcome. 

Chris


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! Fabulous. I can't believe this is your first quilt. I've been quilting for 5 years and would be hesitant to tackle such a project. You are truly talented.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Your _first_ quilt?!? Mine still don't look that good, and I've been making them off and on since 2001!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That quilt is amazing!!! EXCELLENT!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You did an excellent job! Looks like a pretty complicated pattern, and you pulled it off beautifully! If this is your 1st quilt, you sure learned and mastered several techniques in a few short months. Please pose more pics when you get it quilted and bound.


----------



## ctomosky (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you again! I am very pleased with this quilt, but rest assured it has its warts in the details. I did have trouble getting the blocks to be 9.5x9.5 inches. Most were not. So, I know that there is a lot of wobble in that boarder with all of the sampler blocks. One block, I think it was called the Carpenter's Wheel had so many odd 45 degree angles that, up close, it is a sad looking block. It took me several days to complete it, and I couldn't get myself to retry it one more time. Towards the end, I was really starting to run out of fabric as well. I just squeezed by in getting all of the vines, and I have only a few small scraps of green left. 

Truly, I have learned so much! This quilt top has been everything I had hoped for. I have a much better appreciation of the work that goes into a quilt and the close attention to detail. While I did enjoy piecing most of those blocks, I can't ever really see me having the patience to do an entire quilt in any one of those blocks. I loved doing the applique. I thought that working on all of those vines would be deadly boring, but I couldn't wait to get up each day and do another. So, now I am looking at more patterns that involve the applique. AND I really want to learn to machine quilt. I have a table runner kit that I purchased 3-4 years ago that is quickly rising to the top of my to do list. 

So, now that I am actually back into sewing and I know how to post pictures, I think you will all be hearing from me abit more.

Chris.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Beautiful quilt and beautiful job.. Love your choice of colors and fabrics to just make this quilt amazing. I am a stickler for hand quilting and would never even consider doing a machine quilt on this. I know they do some beautiful work on the machines but I guess I am just an old fashioned girl and like the hand quilting.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

This is beautiful! You can be very proud of yourself. :clap: :bouncy:

Can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't see the pictures, argh! Does anyone have any ideas? I'm on Chrome and never had any trouble until about six months ago and then all of a sudden I started having trouble seeing them, some I can and some I can't, and it's only on HT. All I see on this one is a gray-outlined box about 1/2" high with the words "Attached Images" at the upper left corner. So frustrating, lol! I tried clicking on it just in case, but it didn't do anything.

Even without seeing the pictures, it sounds like you did an amazing job, teaching yourself all that within a few months, way to go! It should be a lot easier from here on in, lol.


----------

